# 4 G&B auratus needing ID



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

I got all 4 of these guys from a local pet store almost a year ago. They all look different to me and I don't know which one is from which country, or what they're normally called. Please help. I plan to pair them up down the road.










I know the one at the top is from Hawaii. What about the big one?



















These two pics show the same frogs, and both seem different from each other and the other two from the first picture.

Any ideas? I'd appreciate any help. Thanks,

Peate


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Peate

They all look like they are Panamanian auratus, 
but I would say 2 morphs. In the first picture you can see the 2 morphs, but in the bottom 2 pics I would say they are the same.

Top frog in first pics: Taboga morph
Other 2 frogs: Green and Bronze

Here is a morph guide that might help:
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/auratus.php?menu=1&submenu=2

Hope this helps,


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

It's tough to tell from the pics but I'd say Costa Rican Pacific coast. The morphs are so similar. Have you checked with where you got 'em?
My Costa Ricans look just like them but again so similar and such a close proximity for the morphs.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It seems both the panamanian and costa rican frogs are very similar. I think the bottom frogs on both the first and third pictures could be Green & Bronze or Costa Rican. The top frog in the first picture is definitely Tobaga. What about the top frog in the third picture? Could it be a cross of Portobelo and one of the others?

I got them from a pet store in San Diego, and I don't live there anymore. I doubt they would remember them anyway.

Thanks for all your input. This really helps.

Peate


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I am still saying you only have Panamanian auratus in the bottom pics.
The black is to far off to be costa rican, and the fact that they came from a pet store tells me they are more likely from the imports.
I used to have a picture of the Panama auratus imports and they had a large range in patterns and colors. 
I don't like to see different morph kept and bred together, just so you know, but I don't see a problem with breeding the 2 in the lower pictures.
I will see if I can come up with some of the pics...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay, Panamanian it is. Looking at them very closely just now. The bottom frog in the first picture, and the top frog in the third picture have identical coloration. The bottom guy in the third picture looks like he has a blue tint to him, and he doesn't have the spot on his butt, but otherwise looks the same. I remember these guys being labeled as captive breed when I bought them from the pet store, but who knows where they came from. As to breeding, there is none going on right now, and I don't want their to be any. That's why I needed to know what morphs they are...so I can buy 4 others of their own kind and pair them up. I'm moving them into nicer tanks soon and then will be looking for mates of their exact morph. Sorry I didn't explain that clearer before.

Thanks. I appreciate your help.

Peate


----------

